# Mercury in Fish



## Adolphin (Jun 6, 2021)

Normally fish are very healthy because of some important substances that they give, but I have read that larger fish, in particular, have significant amounts of methylmercury. Does the consumption of those large fish outweigh their negatives? Unfortunately, mercury is a really dangerous substance.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jun 6, 2021)

You look like you're about to purify the ocean of those dirty mercury laden fish


----------



## Adolphin (Jun 6, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> You look like you're about to purify the ocean of those dirty mercury laden fish


A final solution for the mercury-laden fish.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Jun 6, 2021)

A crab and a dolphin discussing this important marine life/food issue.  No bias at all, lol


----------



## Willie Thrills (Jun 6, 2021)

I thought mercury was dangerous because it's reactive - in nature, most mercury is already in a far more stable position so is safer to handle. Any reactive forms would be in such a small quantity that it would only matter if you were planning on eating an entire Great White Shark in one sitting.


----------



## Adolphin (Jun 6, 2021)

retard strength said:


> It depends on the fish. Things like Ahi tuna, orange roughy, and swordfish are notorious for mercury content and should be avoided but ones like flounder and sardines are less.
> 
> The bigger the fish the higher the risk. If you/wife could be pregnant, avoid it altogether imo.
> 
> ...


I read that large fish can be eaten weekly/monthly, but the issue with mercury is that there is no acceptable intake, even tiny amounts are harmful. I pity the Japanese.


Willie Thrills said:


> I thought mercury was dangerous because it's reactive - in nature, most mercury is already in a far more stable position so is safer to handle. Any reactive forms would be in such a small quantity that it would only matter if you were planning on eating an entire Great White Shark in one sitting.


Unfortunately, industrial waste has unleashed really a lot of mercury in the oceans. Due to bioaccumulation, larger fish can have significant amounts of methylmercury.


----------



## Willie Thrills (Jun 6, 2021)

Adolphin said:


> I read that large fish can be eaten weekly/monthly, but the issue with mercury is that there is no acceptable intake, even tiny amounts are harmful. I pity the Japanese.
> 
> Unfortunately, industrial waste has unleashed really a lot of mercury in the oceans. Due to bioaccumulation, larger fish can have significant amounts of methylmercury.


I blame the Japs, if they'd finished what they'd started in '37 we wouldn't have to deal with meth fish.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jun 6, 2021)

Like, nigga, just eat around the mercury, you'll be fine.


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (Jun 6, 2021)

Generally speaking, the lower on the food chain a fish is, the less mercury it will contain. The worst are tilefish, swordfish, shark, king mackerel and bigeye tuna, all of which are quite high in mercury.  Personally the only fish I eat regularly are sardines, North Atlantic mackerel, salmon (only wild Pacific), and herring, all of which are among the lowest in mercury content, and also happen to be very nutritious. Canned light tuna is not actually that bad for mercury content, three or four cans per week are probably not going to hurt. But I still like the other fish I named over tuna for their nutrient profiles.









						Mercury Levels in Commercial Fish and Shellfish (1990-2012)
					

Mercury Levels in Commercial Fish and Shellfish from 1990-2012 by Species




					www.fda.gov


----------



## Jewthulhu (Jun 6, 2021)

Adolphin said:


> I read that large fish can be eaten weekly/monthly, but the issue with mercury is that there is no acceptable intake, even tiny amounts are harmful. I pity the Japanese.


That's only for pregnant women IIRC. I could be misremembering, but from what I remember if you're not pregnant it shouldn't be a problem unless that's all you're ever eating.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jun 6, 2021)

If you're rich enough to worry about getting high mercury from eating too much fish, you probably deserve to die anyway.


----------



## Kisume (Jun 6, 2021)

It's only certain fish. Tuna for instance.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 9, 2021)

yeah fish is expensive, rots fast, barely tastes
fuck fish


----------



## nekrataal (Jun 9, 2021)

My favorite fish to eat are crappie. They’re fun to catch, but I often worry about the lakes here in the state I live in. I would believe there’s a non-zero amount of mercury in them, but from my understanding it’s not so bad if you limit the consumption per week.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 9, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> You look like you're about to purify the ocean of those dirty mercury laden fish


He's a dolphin. He's going to do things to those fish that will make them long for the sweet release of death.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 16, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> yeah fish is expensive, rots fast, barely tastes
> fuck fish


Canned fish is very cheap, lasts long and often has a stronger flavor.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Sep 16, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> Canned fish is very cheap, lasts long and often has a stronger flavor.


Stuff like this, yeah:


----------



## Chive Turkey (Sep 16, 2021)

Adolphin said:


> I read that large fish can be eaten weekly/monthly, but the issue with mercury is that there is no acceptable intake, even tiny amounts are harmful. I pity the Japanese.


From what I understand, there needs to be a certain level of build-up for it to start negatively affecting your health. Keep in mind that mercury has a half life and will naturally decay in the human body over the course of months. That's why a limited intake of certain types of seafood can keep the level acceptable. 

The thing that _is_ permanent is the effects of mercury poisoning. The damage done is irreversible and there isn't shit you can do about it besides physical therapy to cope with the symptoms, and further reducing your mercury consumption so you don't make them worse. 

Think of it like alcohol, which is also toxic to the human body. A small amount here and there isn't going to harm you, excessive consumption is going to wear your body down and acute poisoning is going to fuck you up good and possibly kill you outright. The main difference is that mercury is way more potent and lingers in the body far, far longer. Ethanol is actually kinda shit at killing people, if it had anything resembling the toxicity of mercury the average night at the bar would leave you to wake up with Korsakoff and cirrhosis the next morning.


----------

